# Hogback creek



## bASSman15 (Oct 24, 2012)

Anyone got any suggestions on how to fish hogback creek for trout there... I'm a bass fisherman a friend referred me there for trout two years ago, I don't have a flyrod mainly used egg sacks from gander on a # 6 hook w split shot only caught 4... Never seem to get hang of it... Water was clear and fish seemed spooked.. Is it possible to do this fishin without a flyrod... Ur advice would b appreciated thanks


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Your better off asking this question in the steelhead forum so im going to move it there for ya....


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

bASSman15 said:


> Anyone got any suggestions on how to fish hogback creek for trout there... I'm a bass fisherman a friend referred me there for trout two years ago, I don't have a flyrod mainly used egg sacks from gander on a # 6 hook w split shot only caught 4... Never seem to get hang of it... Water was clear and fish seemed spooked.. Is it possible to do this fishin without a flyrod... Ur advice would b appreciated thanks


You do not need a fly rod at all I would suggest at least a ten foot rod to float eggs or jigs check out the sticky at the top of the page lot of good info there


----------

